# WOW Look at this horse



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG! So cute
In Photos: Newborn stallion weighs in at just six pounds - Yahoo! News


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I saw him on the news tonite. what a cute little thing


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Too cute! I wonder how big he will be grown.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

it's a little weird looking but it's kinda cute lol


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

omg i NEED it!!! how cute. how they make him so small??? think he could be housetrained?


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

i sense a new fad coming


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lvis said:


> i sense a new fad coming


Miniature horses are nothing new to the fad scene.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's so cute!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

at our state fair we always have the worlds smallest horse really is nothing new they have them here all the time advertised miniture horses or ponies for sale............ they really are cute my child will have to settle for a fake one!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> omg i NEED it!!! how cute. how they make him so small??? think he could be housetrained?


I'm so with you on that one! If it can be house broken, that'd be awesome, now we gotta find where to buy them.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG soooooooooo cute I want one really bad I bet it would freak the dogs out. lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! That's just perfect!! My 7 y/o daughter told me she wants a horse!! That'll fit in the back yard on base housing!! LOL! Too cute! Thanks for sharing that Holly!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

AWWWWE! Fricken Adorabibble!!! I love his color & everything


----------

